# Look at these mamas



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2014)

Also follow me on Instagram for moar - @epicsketch


----------



## migles (Aug 30, 2014)

mamas in my language means boobs, why did you do this to me.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in the Art section? Would you like me to move it, Techie8?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Shouldn't this be in the Art section? Would you like me to move it, Techie8?


Oh! Sorry. Yes, please.



migles said:


> mamas in my language means boobs, why did you do this to me.....


Lol.


----------

